

Keep Me Out, interesting anti-procrastination device - jrp
http://keepmeout.com/

======
mannicken
I don't think that's a solution for procrastination problem. There are three
causes for procrastination:

1\. Innate rationality in procrastination from lack of meaning in doing any
work in general or doing anything at all. Solution: Felicity's Feather
Philosophy from More Secrets of Consulting: "Since nothing matters in the end,
it doesn't matter if I pretend it does matter".

2\. Fear. Solution: diassociatives, rest, sabbatical, running, etc.

3\. "What the hell do I do first?" factor. Solution: I'm actually working on
that right now.

~~~
umjames
Pretending that something does matter when I've already come to the conclusion
that it doesn't matter doesn't work for me. I can't fool myself like that
without some other consequence making me do that thing.

I actually want to do things that matter to me.

~~~
DenisM
Pretend that you will find meaning in the future, and between then and now you
need to make some money so that when time comes you can pursue it unhindered.
Works for me.

------
drinian
The Firefox extension LeechBlock is a much more effective tool, mostly because
it is somewhat harder to circumvent and has more options:
<http://www.proginosko.com/leechblock.html>

I use it extensively for time-based lockouts.

~~~
HalcyonMuse
Sweet! My first thought was actually, "This would be much more effective as a
plug-in; I never use bookmarks to navigate."

I appreciate your contribution.

------
wmeredith
I really like this interface. It's super clean and easy to use. They should
really get a customized error page though. I had a typo in the first domain I
tried and it kicked me to a vanilla server error page with no other
information or a link back to the home page.

~~~
DLWormwood
A newly created link should allow a first visit, rather than immediately
assuming a time interval block. This made it harder for me to test in my case.

------
jacoblyles
This is nowhere near as good as the leechblock plugin for Firefox, which does
the same thing but does not require that you visit a special URL.

~~~
coglethorpe
It will, however provide a tool to keep me out of Chrome, IE or other browsers
to circumvent LeechBlock.

------
debt
I've tried almost everything to curb my procrastination. Nothing works. I know
this won't work for me, but I'm sure someone less jaded will get some use out
of it.

------
ejs
Seems too easy to override, I tried the gmail "take a break" lab feature that
locks you out of gmail for 15 minutes... but then I accidentally clicked it,
and it was so easy to override with firebug (just delete the div covering
everything) that it doesn't really do anything since I know its so easy to get
around.

Maybe I will make one that you have to add a credit card too, and if it
catches you it will draw $20 to a charity you hate. That might be a little
more effective ;)

------
mighty
The usefulness of site-blockers as anti-procrastination tools depends on how
much of a hassle they are to override. Having to use a special bookmark to
visit websites doesn't do anything to make the override process more of a
hassle. If I can train myself never to visit a frequented website by typing in
a URL, using a regular bookmark, or Googling, then I arguably wouldn't need a
site-blocker in the first place.

~~~
adamhowell
Yeah, when I released a free little Windows-only app called Temptation Blocker
(blocked programs for set amount of time) the "hassle" part was the most
important to me. The user had to type in a unique, random 32 char string every
time they wanted to override it. That seemed to walk the line between too
annoying (i.e. "Crap, just remembered that deadline and have to get to
www.XXX.com now!") and annoying/time-consuming enough to make you remember "I
should know better".

------
juliend2
Its funny because i just deactivated my Facebook account. That was my #1
timesink. Now i still have HN but it's a pretty cool timesink.

------
dreur
Done by an hn hacker ?

